# fuel additives



## cookiexd40 (May 5, 2009)

any one put any kind of fuel additives in their gas to clean or anything? if ya do what kind and what does it do?


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

seafoam, it dries the water out of the fuel . u can put some in the oil to dry out the crankcase also


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i second seafoam


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

yep just put some in my tank today


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

I just put in some octane boost before my last ride. Maybe thats why my temps were so high.LOL


----------



## Powershok (Jun 3, 2009)

i run seafoam in everything i own from boats to lawnmowers. its the only way to go!!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

drtyTshrt said:


> I just put in some octane boost before my last ride. Maybe thats why my temps were so high.LOL


That is likely not why you were running hot. Unless it's an ethanol based additive, you can typically assume higher fuel octane number = richer conditions. richer conditions = lower engine temperatures. Someone feel free to correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

SEAFOAM


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

To quote somebody on here Seafoam is like quad douche. Its a little steep but well worth the price.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yea seafoam is a very good product, i used it to clean out the vacum lines on my old 22re (which had a million of them) because it was running like crap and it mad it run a lot better. i also use it on the 4 Wheelers


----------



## NOLABear (Mar 23, 2009)

Where can I get this stuff? Is it the same product for fuel and oil?


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

It is the same product for both fuel and oil. You should be able to find it at any auto parts store.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

walmart also carries it


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2009)

phIshy said:


> That is likely not why you were running hot. Unless it's an ethanol based additive, you can typically assume higher fuel octane number = richer conditions. richer conditions = lower engine temperatures. Someone feel free to correct me if i'm wrong


You would be correct. Engine should run cooler with higher octane, unless you are using ethanol. If your going to use an Octane Booster also use high octane gas, like super unleaded.
SeaFoam is probably the best additive you can put in your gas. Lucas Oil Products Makes both fuel and an oil additives. I put the Lucas Oil Stabilizer in my oil. It's good for both synthetics and nonsynthetics. The Lucas Fuel additive works good, but i don't think it dries fuel like seafoam does.


----------



## tow truck (Aug 8, 2009)

Yep, around the house we always have a can of Sea Foam. Used it in the vehicles, lawnmower, motorcycle's etc. The stuff simply works when used correctly. Follow the directions.


----------

